# Shadows of Lumeia - Recruitment



## TheAllFather (Nov 12, 2010)

This will be a fairly simple RP and is the beginning of a whole plot of RPs that I shall be hosting that centers around a single story.

The first one, Shadows of Lumeia, takes place in Segmentum Tempestus roughly 20,000 Light years from Holy Terra in the Lumeia system. It is a system with heavy Imperial presence from nearly every sect of the Imperium, the capital of the system being Andeross.

In 575.M41, a strange and enormous Xenos ship suddenly appears within the system. Scans of the craft show absolutely no life signs onboard the vessel and its make is of an entirely unknown origin. When an Imperial party is sent over to investigate and don't return, the system's government orders a team of Inquisitorial agents of the Ordos Xenos to investigate. This is where YOU come in.

The mission will be headed by Inquisitor Antheros, a man whose history is entirely unknown, but his Psykic abilities and knowledge of every Xenos faced by the Imperium in the galaxy makes him an invaluable asset to the Inquisition.

You will be flown to the ship via Thunderhawk. Once there, you shall establish a secure foothold from which to scour the vessel and make contact with the Inquisition from. You will then proceed to locate the lost Imperial search team and ultimately find out where the ship came from and why it is in the system.

We will begin once we get _three_ people, but if you wish to join after we start, feel free to.

*Rules
*There are only a few rules for this. First, I wish everyone who joins to possess at least intermediate skill in RPing. Lastly, all posts are required to be at least two paragraphs, or ten sentences long.

*Restricted Sects*: 
- Grey Knights
- Astartes are allowed, but to a certain limit.


Profile Outline

_Name:_
_Age:_
_Homeworld:_
_Sect: (Imperial Guard, Adeptus Astartes, Inquisition, etc.)_
_History:_


----------



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

I'll give this a try...

Name: Codename: 'Raven'
Age: Classified
Homeworld: N/A, Comes from the Black templars
Sect: Ordo Xenos, 'Deathwatch' Division
History: 'Raven' has served in Deathwatch for decades, and in this time, he discarded his name and destroyed all his records. From then on his entire squad followed suit and gave themselves bird-related codenames, earning his squad the nickname 'Terror Falcons'. He hesitated not when sent the mission relating to the missing Imperials...


----------



## TheAllFather (Nov 12, 2010)

Sounds good. ^^

I was actually going to make this into a Deathwatch game.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

As you got the inquisition involved, can I be a Grey Knight? Maybe a Terminator Brother-Captain, that would be cool 

If not, I'll be an Astartes.


----------



## TheAllFather (Nov 12, 2010)

Grey Knights don't come in until much later in the campaign because they'll know for certain Chaos is abound. To everyone this is just a simple matter Xenos. Astartes are alright though.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Cool, I'll write up an Astartes character now. He'll be serving with the deathwatch currently.

Maybe when the Grey Knights get involved I can kill this one off and take the role of a Grey Knight.

Will have character up in an hour or so, when I'm not busy


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

What qualifications do you need to be considered intermediate?


----------



## TheAllFather (Nov 12, 2010)

Well, seeing as how you capitalize your characters, use proper grammar and punctuation, I'd say you qualify.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Name: Kreios Adrastos (Greek names roughly translated to 'Lord/Master' and 'not inclined to run away', both of which are characteristics of him  )

Age: 227

Homeworld: Ithaka

Sect: Adeptus Astartes, of the Iron Snakes chapter; currently serving with the Deathwatch.

History: A courageous marine, he has served in every major battle and campaign since his induction including the Sabbat world crusade. He served with Phratry squad Orion for his first 100 years of service, before he rose to become sergeant of squad Orion. He served with distinction as their sergeant, and in his 175th year he was promoted to the esteemed rank of Brother - Captain. 

When Chapter Master Seydon was called upon to select men to serve with the Deathwatch, he could think of no better man that Kreios. In his 220th year, he was sent to fight alongside his brothers from other chapters under the banner of the deathwatch, and has served with them for 7 years.

Hope that's ok, just wrote it as I went along lol.


----------



## TheAllFather (Nov 12, 2010)

It's fine ^^. One more and we can start.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

When you say inquisition does that mean I can play an inquisitor and do we get control of squads?


----------



## TheAllFather (Nov 12, 2010)

There's only going to be one Thunderhawk, so unless you bring your own transportation approved by me, everyone will have one character.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Name: Damian de'ru

Age:506

Homeworld: chamico V

Sect: Inquisition

Wargear:two handed power mace, artificer armour.

Background: Damien was born on chamico V in the aristocratical part of his hive city. He was always groomed to be in the inquisition, forced to exercise for 3 hours per day and spend hours on end praying and showing faith in any way possible.

He was entered in the ordo xeno as a neophyte. He fought with his inquisitor for nearly 30 years, on one fateful day whilst battling chaos scum, Damiens life was changed forever.

His inquisitor fought valiantly but was killed by a rampaging chaos daemon prince, Damien was the sole survivor of the encounter. He was picked up by a mechanus ships month after, Damian was forcedto survive alone for that time.

It was after this that he was made a fully fledged inquisitor, Damien has uncovered two renegade chapters and turned crusades and doomed situations into glorious victories that people will remember for millennia.


----------



## TheAllFather (Nov 12, 2010)

Alright, everything seems good. We got out three characters, so let's start the topic ^^


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Ok, a space marine Chaplain _and_ Inquisitor- warsmith7752 I think you might want to do a bit more research on both of those roles before you just haphazardly toss them together 'because that would be cool'.

First off, if he was groomed from birth to be in the Inquisition it is highly unlikely that he would be selected by a Chapter of astartes for testing much less 'the sole purpose of training him in the ways of battle'. An astartes Chaplain isn't just a preacher- he is the embodiment of his Chapter's faith, ideals, and training. His duty is the souls of his battle brothers- be that as a lodestone in the burning heat of combat or when he oversees the daily rites and watches over his brothers in the time between the battles. 

The Ordos don't just hand out rosettes on a whim. An Acolyte will go through numerous years of training to a full Inquisitor before ever becoming an Interrogator where they are given more freedom and bear the weight of heavier responsibilities. 

What it comes down to is basically- the vows of an astartes to his Chapter would be in conflict with the role of an Inquisitor. When an astartes is _seconded _to the Deathwatch he takes a vow of silence to his actions in the service of the Ordos Xenos as the =][= is renowned for the vicious protection of its innermost secrets. Worlds burn at the word of an Inquisitor- they are accountable to none save the Emperor himself in their deeds and they will employ whatever means necessary to do His will even if that sometimes means skirting the edge of the Abyss themselves. 

You really need to decide what you want to rp- an astartes (seconded to the Deathwatch) or an Inquisitor as they are two very different roles and characters.


----------



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

hey, Allfather...

If it's alright with you, may I arrive on seperate transport with four other marines? (Thunderhawk)
Deathwatch works better as a group...


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks euraphi, I was unsure about how exactly an inquisitor is made
So I kinda just took a geus


----------



## TheAllFather (Nov 12, 2010)

The Black Legionnaire said:


> hey, Allfather...
> 
> If it's alright with you, may I arrive on seperate transport with four other marines? (Thunderhawk)
> Deathwatch works better as a group...



Provide a good reason and I'll think about it. :victory:


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Ok, so am I with the inquisitor guy or something? I doubt I would arrive by myself.


----------



## TheAllFather (Nov 12, 2010)

Ultra111 said:


> Ok, so am I with the inquisitor guy or something? I doubt I would arrive by myself.



Up to you. ^^


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Well how else would I get their? Can I be the leader of a deathwatch squad and we are arriving on your thunderhawk?


----------



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

Well AllFather...

I know for a fact that Deathwatch work better as a group rather than seperatley...


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Are psykers alright? Say like a Librarian?


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

That could come in handy. I don't see why not, he did say Astartes were allowed


----------



## TheAllFather (Nov 12, 2010)

Alright. The only Astartes that will be allowed on this mission are those from the Deathwatch and there shall be only one team with a transport of their own. No other craft are allowed. All other types, such as those from the Adeptus Arbites or Imperial Guard, are completely open and free. As far as other Inquisitors go, I will only allow one other.


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

*Puritan*

Name: Marcus Ophelia Code Name: Puritan 

Age: 278

Home world: Banish

Sect: Deathwatch on loan from chapter Exorcists ( http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Exorcists )

History: Puritain has served the exorcists for over two and a half centurys. His Terminator armor is painted deathwatch black, with His exorcists shoulder plate. He is mounted with a heavy flamer and a chainfist. He is used to cutting his way into trouble and burning heretics and chaos worshipers. He is specially trained for fighting deamons, and very aggressive in combat. weakness in others makes him sick. and he is known for simple logical solutions to complicated problems.


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

grr, you stole my inquisitor! guess I took to long to type it up. :'(


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

@black lehionnaire - shall I be in your deathwatch squad then, seeong as only one team is allowed and we are both dethwatch?


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

I already took the inquisitor godsmacked,


----------



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

@Ultra111: Depends, my squad have exchanged their names and records for Codenames based on birds...Do you have a codename like that?


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Well I don't fancy doing that, a codename is fine, but not removing my previous records cus he'll be going back to the Iron Snakes eventually...I could be a new recruit in your squad replacing a casualty. I'm fine with a codename though.


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

Is an Untouchable out of the question?


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

G0arr said:


> Is an Untouchable out of the question?


What's an Untouchable?


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

An Untouchable is a human with the Pariah Gene. This means that they essentialy have no soul, or psychic presence in the warp. 
Think of it as an antipsyker. Psychic energies are reduced by their presence, and normaly do not effect them. The Culexus Temple of the Officio Assassinorum use these individuals. The effect of a more normal man is not going to be as extreme as that of the assassins.


----------



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

@Ultra111: Very well, you're the temp of my squad...
Now, what codename would you like in my squad? The taken ones are...
Raven (My guy)
Sparrow
Hawk
Owl


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

I'll go with Aquila.

It's the Scientific name for Golden Eagle (well, part of). I think it's fitting  lol

EDIT - Either that or Lanius; part of the scientific name for great grey shark.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

@G0arr does the nullifying power effect friendlys because the allfather has psychic powers.


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

All psychic powers and effects. That's the reason they actualy use an inhibitor to reduce the radius of the effect.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Cool I don't see any reason why you shouldn't be allowed, do these guys have weapons or do they just nullify stuff?


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

Anything a normal human can use they can use.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

If i'm right, don't they make people around them uneasy?


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

I am liking this untouchable, commencing research.


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

Yes they are seen as abominations by most others. Normaly anyone around them will also complain about headaches, or ears ringing when in the null zone.
Psykers are physically repulsed by them, and if they are exposed to the null zone for long periods of time it will drive them crazy.
The inhibitor reduces this effect to where people aren't repulsed by them unless they are very close.
According to sources they can also 'Feel' the presence of psykers.


----------



## TheAllFather (Nov 12, 2010)

Hmm... the addition of an untouchable could add an interesting twist to the story. I'll allow it, but don't overdo it.


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm currenty looking at another RP a friend asked me about. If it looks like I can clear another game I should have time to join.

If I do here is the Char I would use. Tell me If there are any changes that need to be made.

Name: Cassius
Real Name: Classified

Age: Aprox 47

Homeworld: Classified Deathworld, Record Expunged.

Sect: Classified Imperial Guard Kill Squad, temporarily employed by the Inquisition once again.

History: The majority of his personal history is located among the sealed folders locked within one of the Inquisition’s vaults on Terra. This information is only released to Senior Inquisition Officers upon request, otherwise the files remain closed.
What little information is made available to those who he serves includes combat against Chaos, Eldar, and many actions with the Inquisition. These actions appear to be counter psyker activity. Attached to the many pages is a hand written note with only one word on it “Untouchable.”
Cassius has a strong antiPsyonic presence when he removes, or disables a small halo that he keeps hidden with a hat or piece of cloth. Without this device he is able to nullify between 15 and 20 meters around him of virtually all warp energy. With the halo in place this field is reduced to within several inches. This makes all psykers uneasy around him. In addition the effects of the untouchable gene allow him to detect psychic presences within 40-50 meters.

Gear:
Limiting Halo (Limits the radius of the Untouchable nullification effect)
Kronos Mk III Plasma Pistol
Power Sword
Storm Trooper Carapace
Modified high quality twin lasgun with several hotshot clips, and external battery linkages
2 MK2 Frag Grenades
2 Krak Grenades
2 Melta Charge
Auspex
Dataslate
Vox communication booster and weapon charge backpack (modified to be sleeker and smaller than standard issue versions)


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

TheAllFather said:


> Profile Outline
> 
> _Name:_
> _Age:_
> ...


By "Inquisition", what kind of units are we talking about? Do you mean like the parts of the retinue, inquisitors, or like assassins?


----------



## TheAllFather (Nov 12, 2010)

Those are just examples. Members of any sect may join, except those listed before. There is a restriction on Astartes, and I am allowing only one other Inquisitor, whom has already been taken. Anything else may be used.

Also, the Action thread is up.


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

could you list which chatacters have been approved? i want to play but i am not sure my character is ok.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Ok, so questions for warsmith7752 and TheAllFather:

@TheAllFather: So would I be allowed to play an assassin, in service to the inquisitor (either the main one, or warsmith7752's)?

@warsmith7752: Would you like (provided that TheAllFather is ok with it) me to be under your service? If so, as you would have picked the assassin, you can pick the sect of assassin's I'm from. Those being:

Vindicare Temple - sharpshooters, specialists in sniping and marksmanship.
Callidus Temple - chameleons, specialists in infiltration and impersonation.
Eversor Temple - berserkers, drug-fueled killing machines.
Culexus Temple - Pariahs, psykers are their exclusive targets.
Venenum Temple - specialists in poisoning their targets.
Vanus Temple - intelligence-gatherers, in matters of strategy and tactics their insight is unparalleled. They often assassinate their targets indirectly using their intelligence and knowledge to bring down targets.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Yeah it would be awesome to have an assassin, preferably from the callidus temple but I'm not terribly bothered what kind of assassin you play.


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

i think one of those assasins would be way overpowered... but maybe a death cult assassin....


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

Deus Mortis said:


> .
> 
> Eversor Temple - berserkers, drug-fueled killing machines.


They dont live long as the Drugs they use kill them quickly, you may have to spend much of the Rp in a Cryo-Tube until they really need you.
Basicly I would be ruling him out


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Samu3 said:


> They dont live long as the Drugs they use kill them quickly, you may have to spend much of the Rp in a Cryo-Tube until they really need you.
> Basicly I would be ruling him out


Actually, they would die without the drug, they live about as long as any other assassin (minus cryo-time of course). The main reason they are in stasis is because they are near mindless killers and will kill most things in sight, and so are more a harm to others, hence being frozen when they aren't needed. That being said, you are right, most of the RP I would be in cryo, but warsmith7752 doesn't want an eversor.



G0DSMACKED said:


> i think one of those assasins would be way overpowered... but maybe a death cult assassin....


Hmmmmm...not sure about that. Whilst they are formidable, they are only one person in the same way as an Astartes is one person, a one man army, but still only one person. Except assassins are better equipped and more inconspicuous. But, at the end of the day, it's TheAllFather's decision. If he says no, I'll have to think up something different!


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Have got a PM from the GM saying an assassin is all good

Name: Dar'Shean

Age: 27

Homeworld: Balium Prime

Sect: Inquisition - Callidus Temple Assassin

History: As with all potential assassins, Dar'Shean was an orphan of a high ranking official, the planetary governor to be exact. She was watching her father, trying to learn from him. She venerated her father, and believed him, although in no way consciously, to be immortal and timeless. She had become adept at observing from the shadows, listening to the goings on of the planetary officials, and not making a sound. Whilst her father loved her greatly, it was considered by a few members of the officials to be inappropriate to have a child present at such meetings. However, her father's position and her absolute silence allowed her presence to be tolerated, and eventually, became a standard part of their meeting, all the members (except her father of course) often forgot her presence entirely. This worked to her advantage when one of the meetings was stormed by some rebels, and every planetary official was murdered. Using her knowledge of the Planetary Governor's Palace, she escaped back to her family's quarters. As if seeing her father murdered wasn't enough. She ran in to her room, only to see her mother being raped by two rebels. One turned his attention to Dar'Shean, and stalked slowly forward to commit further atrocities to her. Dar'Shean struggled against the man for several minutes. Although he was over double her size, her quick and lithe movements prevented him from being able to pin Dar'Shean down. As the battle started to swing in her opponents favour, two shots echoed into the room. One sent a bolt into her opponents head, and the other into the other rebel, who had since finished with her mother. Her protector, Gilfried, had charged into the room and shot her attackers. He then took her to one of the shuttles off system. Dar'Shean had heard, from various meetings, of a local insurrection. But, as her protector shot rebel after rebel, as she watched the fires of battle rage through our home, and as she took one last look at her planet and saw whole continents burning, she swore revenge.

She was inducted into the Schola Progenium, at aged 10, a mere 6 months after her parent's murders. Still filled with the fires of revenge, she mastered every martial technique taught to her. Most impressive of all she was possessed of one of the most imaginative and brilliant minds ever seen. Her intelligence was second to none, and her trickery was renowned within her sect. Even before her acceptance into the Callidus Temple, she was able to impersonate members of her class, and frequently stole into senior staff members quarters. Whilst this got her severely reprimanded by her over-lookers, it drew the attention of the Callidus temple. She inducted after only a year in the Schola Progenium. Taken to a secret location on Holy Terra, she learned the ways of the Callidus, and the wonders of the drug Polymorphine. Years later, on her first mission, as a completely different person, both in body and mind. Whilst her original records have her stated as female, she has since lost the concept of male or female. Indeed, why did she need to retain it when in her world she can be neither and both. Such are the wonders of her newfound skill. Her list of confirmed kills include Exarch Bal Tetia, Arch-Magi Ortinci, Chaos Lord Skaltrax and Ork Warlord Zangor Bonesmasha, to name but a few. But, she has now been assigned to Inquisitor Damian De'ru to assist in the investigation of a xeno's space ship.

Equipment: Assassin stealth suit, C'tan phase sword, Neural Shredder, 3 Poisoned blades, several digital weapons as well as other weapons and devices hidden in her own body. 

Hope this is ok TheAllFather!


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

does anyone have a problem with my character before i start writing in the action thread? if not i will post tonight.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Is your guy an inquisitor? There u onylnsupposed to be one other than the gm and I have already taken the inquisiton. 

P.s I was waiting for dues before I posted in the action.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

If your question is directed at me, then no, I'm just an assassin in your service. But they are part of Inquisition, just like SoBs, GKs and Inquisitorial Stormtroopers.

If you question is at G0DSMACKED, then no, he's part of the Deathwatch. But the Exorcist chapter is tied to the Inquisition, in terms of their recruitment process. Read their fluff, it's very interesting!


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Ignore my post, just realised it is completely wrong.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

let's get this thing going! :victory:


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

warsmith7752 said:


> P.s I was waiting for dues before I posted in the action.


Do you mean you wanted me to post, or my character to be approved by TheAllFather?


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

For your character to be approved,


----------



## TheAllFather (Nov 12, 2010)

Deus Mortis said:


> Have got a PM from the GM saying an assassin is all good
> 
> Name: Dar'Shean
> 
> ...



Where did she get a C'tan Phase Sword? These weapons are beyond rare and it doesn't state anywhere in her history that she fought the Necrons. Sorry, but I must disallow this weapon. Other than that, it seems perfectly fine to me. k:


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

TheAllFather said:


> Where did she get a C'tan Phase Sword? These weapons are beyond rare and it doesn't state anywhere in her history that she fought the Necrons. Sorry, but I must disallow this weapon. Other than that, it seems perfectly fine to me. k:


The Phase Sword is the weapon of choice for Callidus Assassins. It's perfectly acceptable for them to use it, without having fought the Necrons..


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Yeah, the C'tan phase sword is part of the standard equipment for the Callidus temple, and each assassin, or at least most, have one or are assigned one for their mission.


----------



## TheAllFather (Nov 12, 2010)

Sorry I have not been on for the past week or so, guys. My ship was underway so I couldn't get on.

Anyways, I apologise for the bumble. I did not realise the Phase Sowrd was standard for them. I see no other reason she cannot join. ^^


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

I think we need your ship to contact the deathwatch ship, then prepare to board. I'm stuck with not being able to post. Need an update mate.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

I only haven't posted because Warsmith hasn't yet, and I was waiting for him to post before I walked onto the scene. Made sense to me!


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Writing mine up now, I'll be about 30 mins


----------



## TheAllFather (Nov 12, 2010)

Ultra111 said:


> I think we need your ship to contact the deathwatch ship, then prepare to board. I'm stuck with not being able to post. Need an update mate.


 
For now, we are simply doing character introductions and letting everyone get to know each other. As for the ship, it will have to dock alongside their ship so that the Inquisitor will be able to meet them personally.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

How is it that I managed to post with an introduction directed at both GODSMAKED and G0arr, and in neither of your posts do you acknowledge I'm there?


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

look at the middle 2 paragraphs in my post.

And I'm a guardsman, not an Astartes.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Oh, opps  I'll edit that!


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

lol sorry, my character has things on his mind


----------



## TheAllFather (Nov 12, 2010)

Ultra and Black, you two need to reply.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

TheAllFather said:


> Ultra and Black, you two need to reply.


I'm not entirely sure what I should say...should I just say we are preparing to tranport over to your ship or something?


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

If needs be there was the sound of a second ship docking in my reply earlier


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

I've just posted, saying our ship has docked in the Insuisitors ship. So I think standard procedure would be for someone to meet us as we got off or something.


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

i would like to resume this rp please


----------



## TheAllFather (Nov 12, 2010)

I am terribly sorry I have not replied for over two months, guys, but I finally got around to posting.

Now it's time to get to the action. After the Deathwatch team posts their replies to Antheros, we shall get going.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Ok, well, my circumstances have changed, in that I am now running my own RP, have other RP's which require greater attention and school work. So, at this point, I have to drop out.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm the same as Deus. Assumed this was dead so started other RP's and have too much stuff to do to continue this one.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

It seems alot of us did the same thing, I'm barely getting posts up for the rps that havent been inactive so if I rejoin this I'm not goof to be able to post in each and every rp I'm doing.


----------



## The Psyker (Jun 29, 2010)

First off let me commend you on this RP. It takes a lot of salt to be able to run a game to its completion. I know that first hand... But I find a few things askew in your story and with your blessing I'd like to bring these issues to attention in order for you to have the best RP that you can.



> The mission will be headed by Inquisitor Antheros, a man whose history is entirely unknown, but his Psykic abilities and knowledge of every Xenos faced by the Imperium in the galaxy makes him an invaluable asset to the Inquisition.


How is an inquisitors history entirely unknown? It seems to me that Antheros just showed up one day and the Imperium was like "OMG!? A PSYKER? We've got to have him in the inquisition!" Things don't happen like that in the 40K Universe. If anything they would've either killed your inquisitor or loaded him up on one of the ships filled with Psykers bound to Terra to be sacrificed to the Emperor to feed his conciousness with Psyker souls.

A simple sollution would be to re-write your inquisitor in such a fashion as say... Imperial Records relating to Antheros during his later years in the inquisition have been expunged or destroyed. That would not only retain the mystery of your character but make it to where nobody can find anything at fault.

Also you say that this "Xenos ship" showed up in the system with no discernable life signs. Then how are the enemy aboard fooling both the Imperial Auspex and Psyker probing? I've never heard of anything powerful enough to hide any sort of psyker activity without the use of blanks. It doesn't take much to fool Imperial sensory arrays but even the lowliest acolyte psyker can tell when someone is using their abilities. My sollution would be that the Imperium did sense life forms aboard but the imperial auspex scans were vauge at most and all attempts to probe with a psyker were turned away. Its not unheard of for followers of chaos to take Blank Helot slaves.

But thats just my concerns for your game. And just for posterity I'm not trying to be rude... I'm just offering a few pointers in reguards to your storyline.


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

So is there anyone who is still in this one?


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

I am in still...


----------

